# While You are Contemplating the LIKE button... 2 things



## PetFlora (Feb 4, 2014)

1. Why not change it as YT does with a thumbs up/down. This makes more sense as some of the posts are so lame they deserve thumbs down as opposed to no comment

2. International Cannagraphics immediately posts new responses to both the individual sub heading *AND* New Posts. This should significantly increase traffic to interesting posts without having to first click on sub headings then scroll through

A simple pointer addition should resolve that


----------



## Doer (Feb 4, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> 1. Why not change it as YT does with a thumbs up/down. This makes more sense as some of the posts are so lame they deserve thumbs down as opposed to no comment
> 
> 2. International Cannagraphics immediately posts new responses to both the individual sub heading *AND* New Posts. This should significantly increase traffic to interesting posts without having to first click on sub headings then scroll through
> 
> A simple pointer addition should resolve that


Pet, YT does have the pure dogs of stoned as we do. Nasty comments are quite enough. Posts are not art, YT video is something like art that takes days, not minutes to craft..

#2, I really like. But, #3 is best.

Just bring back the LIKE button.


----------



## Greensea (Feb 6, 2014)

Thumbs up/down idea is fantastic!!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 6, 2014)

So that every thread will have negative rep?

Let me get this straight.... {Thinking}

You want to let me [or any other idiot] low IQ Newbie add a "Thumbs Down" to a thread that said Newbie doesn't understand or like ?

Really... Not a very good Idea... 

I give that Idea ===== _*TWO THUMBS DOWN


*_


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 6, 2014)

Greensea said:


> Thumbs up/down idea is fantastic!!


Two Thumbs down due to the law of unattended consequences ....


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 6, 2014)

View attachment 2986362.......................


----------



## Doer (Feb 6, 2014)

Greensea said:


> Thumbs up/down idea is fantastic!!


Really? You got your flame suit on? One guy, still a friend, here, said, doo-doo rep. Why? This site failed and I and others went over to weed town for an afternoon.

I talked about how idiotic and commercial is was, and I get that comment for saying so.

So, it is bad enough with the marginal personalities. So, I say, if you can't +rep or Like anything, STFU. 

It used to be one of the Golden Rules, but that seems to be replaced by the Homophobic Corrosive Rules, these days.

So, what is with contemplating?

Are they really thinking of not bringing back the Likes. Is there a money problem or an agreement problem?


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2014)

I hear you. Are you against the Like button, or the shit storm some will make of a Thumbs Up/Down?? 



Doer said:


> Really? You got your flame suit on? One guy, still a friend, here, said, doo-doo rep. Why? This site failed and I and others went over to weed town for an afternoon.
> 
> I talked about how idiotic and commercial is was, and I get that comment for saying so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2014)

Doer said:


> Are they really thinking of not bringing back the Likes. Is there a money problem or an agreement problem?


The company (Crawlability Inc) that created the software vBSEO (a vbulletin plugin for friendly urls) which in turn included the Like function as a bonus feature, no longer exists. The software is no longer updated (presenting a major security risk) and the website is closed. It's possible someone else will create or already has created a plugin that replaces the Like feature in particular, but the original one is not coming back.

[video=youtube;HVHA6Xs3npc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHA6Xs3npc[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2014)

That's great 411. Now, why the hell didn't RIU post that? So, can we at least get instant postings in New Posts?



Sativied said:


> The company (Crawlability Inc) that created the software vBSEO (a vbulletin plugin for friendly urls) which in turn included the Like function as a bonus feature, no longer exists. The software is no longer updated (presenting a major security risk) and the website is closed. It's possible someone else will create or already has created a plugin that replaces the Like feature in particular, but the original one is not coming back.
> 
> [video=youtube;HVHA6Xs3npc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHA6Xs3npc[/video]


----------



## Doer (Feb 6, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> I hear you. Are you against the Like button, or the shit storm some will make of a Thumbs Up/Down??


I feel like, uh..like..uh, if there was a, lika a, a like button, then I could, sorta, you know...like...stuff.  If not I could practice a Golden Rule.


----------



## Doer (Feb 6, 2014)

Sativied said:


> The company (Crawlability Inc) that created the software vBSEO (a vbulletin plugin for friendly urls) which in turn included the Like function as a bonus feature, no longer exists. The software is no longer updated (presenting a major security risk) and the website is closed. It's possible someone else will create or already has created a plugin that replaces the Like feature in particular, but the original one is not coming back.
> 
> [video=youtube;HVHA6Xs3npc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHA6Xs3npc[/video]


Thanks for that.

LIKE!


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Have any of you realized that video was posted on July 2013 lol that is not the reason for likes being down you can read my thread if you want


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, sunni, what is with the all grown up, icon? 

Will check your thread. Woop....what thread?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> Wow, sunni, what is with the all grown up, icon?
> 
> Will check your thread.


my avatar? ive had that in 2008-2012 only recently changed it
i made my thread when the likes went down 
but people still didnt bother to read it  i think they get so mad they just HAVE to click make a new thread and not look


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

Lots o' places you post, sir. I tried to find it.

Hint on sub-forum? Support of course.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> Lots o' places you post, sir. I tried to find it.
> 
> Hint on sub-forum?


im female.
not a sir

and its in my signature "why are my likes gone" or is the signature not working ?
k i wanna see how long it takes you to read the support section to find it LOL


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

Sunni !!!.

Tall, blond? Never mind. Gender matters, to me....Ma'am.

That other icon seemed so feminine. I wondered why?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> Sunni !!!.
> 
> Tall, blond? Never mind. Gender matters, to me....Ma'am.
> 
> That other icon seemed so feminine. I wondered why?


hah yay didnt take you took long
wonder why no one else read it 
its only at the top of the forum and all


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> im female.
> not a sir
> 
> and its in my signature "why are my likes gone" or is the signature not working ?
> k i wanna see how long it takes you to read the support section to find it LOL


No, my mind is not working. A bit too early to be stoned. I seriously looked at the .sig, first 2 words, and blew it off as only one link.

Uh, do you work out?


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2014)

The date it was posted is irrelevant, it still applies.  Obituaries don't expire and Crawlability is still dead today and will still be dead tomorrow. What part about using software that is no longer updated and supported don't you understand lol. It's a widely known issue for thousands of vbulletin forums, I'm sure the admin will be more wiser though and I look forward to a replacement because bringing the old Likes feature back would be rather, well, let's just say not the smartest thing to do.

Let me pre-chew this in easy to understand words: once another leak is found, again, in vbseo, or compatibility with the latest vBulletin version or patch is broken (and it starts crashing servers... lol), there's nobody to update it. So unless you want to maintain vbSEO yourself (if you can by all means do, thousands of vbulletin+vbseo owners would be grateful for it) vBSEO simply no longer exists. Continuing to use vBSEO WILL lead to a security incident sooner or later. Better replace it in advance rather than waiting for that day it can no longer be fixed or plugged, which is just a matter of time.

@Admin: google dragonbyte seo, it replaces at least the seo features, including an vbseo-rule import option.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Now, why the hell didn't RIU post that?


Sinister reasons for sure - or just plain incompetence


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

Sativied said:


> The date it was posted is irrelevant, it still applies.  Obituaries don't expire and Crawlability is still dead today and will still be dead tomorrow. What part about using software that is no longer updated and supported don't you understand lol. It's a widely known issue for thousands of vbulletin forums, I'm sure the admin will be more wiser though and I look forward to a replacement because bringing the old Likes feature back would be rather, well, let's just say not the smartest thing to do.
> 
> Let me pre-chew this in easy to understand words: once another leak is found, again, in vbseo, or compatibility with the latest vBulletin version or patch is broken (and it starts crashing servers... lol), there's nobody to update it. So unless you want to maintain vbSEO yourself (if you can by all means do, thousands of vbulletin+vbseo owners would be grateful for it) vBSEO simply no longer exists. Continuing to use vBSEO WILL lead to a security incident sooner or later. Better replace it in advance rather than waiting for that day it can no longer be fixed or plugged, which is just a matter of time.
> 
> @Admin: google dragonbyte seo, it replaces at least the seo features, including an vbseo-rule import option.


i just permission to post this from admin so you can stop being so snarky to me.

also to the reason ive been so beating around the bush
we are getting new servers and recoding which is why we decided to do away with likes for the time being until the new servers are up
new servers should be here monday and it should take *approx* a week to put up, 
now kindly put away your pitchfork and torch please.


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

*Wow How hard was that to post huh? 

Now we all have a time frame, and know that something is being done. *
*
Thanks.*


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Wow How hard was that to post huh?
> 
> Now we all have a time frame, and know that something is being done. *
> *
> Thanks.*


excuse me i had no permission to post that until i was able to. i had to wait until admin told me i could post it. i am not at liberty to say things i shouldnt if im not allowed.
dont be so rude


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

*Then why havent the admins been on informing all its members, Again seems like they dont care.

This is just an observation, in no way am i saying this is your fault you are only a mod and do what you're told.

I blame the owners for this crap!!

Atleast you get on everday and do what you can. 

Again i thank you for that.
*


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Then why havent the admins been on informing all its members, Again seems like they dont care.
> 
> This is just an observation, in no way am i saying this is your fault you are only a mod and do what you're told.
> 
> ...


If you can do it better, there's a whole WWW out there for you to go and prove it in. No need to bash on a resource that's available to you for FREE, giving you advice, and allowing you to post your little bolded rants.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Then why havent the admins been on informing all its members, Again seems like they dont care.
> 
> This is just an observation, in no way am i saying this is your fault you are only a mod and do what you're told.
> 
> I blame the owners for this crap!!*


it goes like this
admin- has a real life, he does this site for just the love out of it and puts a lot of money into it he is generally not online

potroast- the main guy after admin, he mostly deals with our mods and does spam, banning members

Global MODS-
myself,and 5 others, we deal with support issues, banning users, cleaning spam and dealing with peoples drama

mods-
mods each have only 1-3 sections and all they do is delete spam, and unwarranted posts

your entire mod steam, global, potroast and other mods are all volunteers, anyone who helps in support only does so because theyve taken the time to read how to do things, or know how to work the website with work arounds to problems until other problems are solved, that is why it is not our liberty to say were getting new servers until were told so


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> If you can do it better, there's a whole WWW out there for you to go and prove it in. No need to bash on a resource that's available to you for FREE, giving you advice, and allowing you to post your little bolded rants.





sunni said:


> it goes like this
> admin- has a real life, he does this site for just the love out of it and puts a lot of money into it he is generally not online


*I just want to say i dont have a problem paying for a membership, When people pay into something it usually helps make it better.

I have my answer i was looking for, I hope all is good in the next two weeks..

Also minnesmoker you should try looking at all my post there all bold im not posting in bold to rant its just something i have done since joining the site, dont like it dont read it. 

Thanks.*


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Let me pre-chew this in easy to understand words: _once another leak is found, again, in vbseo_, or compatibility with the latest vBulletin version or patch is broken (and it starts crashing servers... lol), there's nobody to update it. So unless you want to maintain vbSEO yourself (if you can by all means do, thousands of vbulletin+vbseo owners would be grateful for it) vBSEO simply no longer exists. *Continuing to use vBSEO WILL lead to a security incident sooner or later. Better replace it in advance rather than waiting for that day* it can no longer be fixed or plugged, which is just a matter of time.
> 
> @admin: google dragonbyte seo, it replaces at least the seo features, including an vbseo-rule import option.


I just wanted to say:
















*I TOLD YOU SO!*!!



Nothing wrong with vBulletin unless of course you despite warnings use expired THIRD-PARTY plugins of a company that no longer exists.


----------

